# Ford 951b brush hog , need advice on removing pto shaft



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

HI just bought my first brush hog, ford 951b 5 foot . The pto shaft does not telescope out and want to remove it from mower and see if I can free it up. I removed what I thought was a shear bolt on the shaft from gear box and pto shaft spins around that freely but I can't figure out how to remove it . I attached some pictures. Thanks in advance for any help/advice


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

There's a snap ring on the end of the gearbox input shaft that keeps the driveline from slipping off the shaft if the shear bolt fails. You'll need to disassemble the slip clutch to remove the snap ring and get the clutch hub off.

If you just want to break the driveline free so it telescopes, you can try pulling the covers back as much as you can, spraying PB Blaster or some other penetrant between the two halves of the shaft and let it soak for a while. Install the shear bolt back through the slip clutch and gearbox shaft. Leave the mower mounted on the 3ph and attach a come-a-long to the tractor end of the driveline, use a chain to go around the front axle of the tractor and hook the come-a-long to it as well. Start pulling against the shaft. Put as much pressure as you can with the come-a-long, then spray some more penetrant and let soak for a while. Repeat as necessary until the driveline breaks free, then separate the two halves, clean and grease both halves before reassembly.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for info
I did spray with pub blaster, kinda hard to get it in with the plastic covers.
Also I did try th come along hooked up to front end loader all it did was drag mower a little so I stopped.
Will try come along with mower on 3 pt hitch
I am concerned to much force might damage gear box, is this a valid concern ?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

I doubt you'd put enough pressure on the gearbox to do any damage unless you put a cheater pipe on the come-a-long. You can also try hitting the driveline with a hammer while you have pressure on it from the come-a-long though with the plastic shields on the shaft, the impact will be greatly reduced.

If you have doubts, disassemble the slip clutch and remove the driveline from the mower so you can take it into your shop or hook it between two trees or between your tractor and your truck. Any two immovable points will do, then really get on it with the come-a-long. Worst case scenario if you have the driveline removed would be having to remove the plastic covers and apply heat along the stuck driveline while keep pressure on it with the come-a-long.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you trader mark i will give it a try this weekend


----------

